# Trouble Getting Up



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Has she been tested for Tick Borne Diseases (TBD)?


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I should have mentioned that the vet tested her for Lyme disease when he first examined (for this issue) her two weeks ago. Are there any other TBDs that are not covered by the Lyme test that we should inquire about?


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

I forgot to add that the Lyme test was negative.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My first though was lyme disease as well. It may take some time for the test to show up positive if she was bitten recently. I know your area has a high prevalence for lyme disease (as does mine). I have no other advice, but I do hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask for copies of the xrays and a referral to an orthopedist for a second opinion. Maybe at Angell Memorial??


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are a host of tick-borne diseases that can cause problems, so I hope your vet tested for more than Lyme's. 

Is arthritis in her knees a possibility? Or did the other tests cover that already? She is young for it, but it does happen. 

It's also possible that she sprained something, which can take two or three weeks to heal.

Hoping for a healthy, happy outcome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tbliss said:


> Thanks for the reply, I should have mentioned that the vet tested her for Lyme disease when he first examined (for this issue) her two weeks ago. Are there any other TBDs that are not covered by the Lyme test that we should inquire about?


Yes, there are many, many TBDs that could be responsible .. I just had all 3 of my dogs given the comprehensive test for them; luckily they are all negative. I live in CT, TBD central, and frequently lameness etc will be treated immediately with doxie while waiting for test results. This would be once sprains and breaks are checked for and ruled out. 

I would have the comprehensive testing done for a 2 year old dog that does not have dysplasia or OCD and has no obvious injuries.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I checked with the vet, who confirmed that he performed the comprehensive test that test for several TBDs, plus heartworm. In fact, due to a mix-up in the office, they accidentally tested Maevis a second time when she went in yesterday, but they didn't charge us so I didn't know about it. That test was also negative.

Therefore, I guess we just wait and hope it's a soft tissue injury.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like they ran a Snap 4 test, which checks for the 3 major tick diseases. There are others beyond those 3, although less commonly seen. There are Protatek and Idexx tick panels that can be run, which would cover other tick diseases.

If you want to check out potential orthopedic problems, I would definitely go to a specialist.

Either way, if she does not improve quickly, I would get her checked out.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking Lymes. It could account for the limping weakness bit. I hope they figure out what's up and your dog is feeling better soon!!


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. After resting for the weekend, she has shown no real sign of improvement. To be more specific on her symptoms, when she goes to stand up for a lying position, she appears to struggle to pull herself up using her front legs. It appears the problem is limited to her hind left leg only. She avoids putting weight on the left leg for the first few steps after standing and sometimes stretches several times like something in her leg is "stuck." Once she walks a few steps, she reverts to normal, as if nothing happened.

Again, she had two negative Lyme tests (likely Snap-4 tests), two weeks apart. She does not have a fever.

We are thinking of bringing her to a specialist at Tufts Vet School for evaluation. Any other thoughts?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that is an excellent plan...


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Maevis has continued to have a hard time getting up from a lying down position, so today we brought her for an evaluation by an ortho specialist. After manually/visually examining her (no MRI), the doctor said he detected some "slight instability" in her knee and "minimal effusion," which he said indicated a partial ACL tear. As a result, he recommended that she have either the TPLO or TTA surgery, which the doctor said were the best options for getting Maevis "back to normal" and improving her prognosis going forward. (She is only two and not overweight--62 lbs.) Although he said it ultimately would be our choice to go with the TPLO or TTA, if we didn't have a preference, he would take an x-ray of the knee the day before the surgery and make the decision himself based on that. 

Has anyone had experience with either the TPLO or TTA procedures? If so, do you recommend them? Should we be concerned that the doctor diagnosed the partial ACL tear based only on an external exam, rather than an MRI? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally would have a thyroid test run on her before moving forward with surgery. My Jasper presented very similar symptoms and I was referred to an orthopedic vet, also. I posted his symptoms here and was urged to have the TBD tests run which in his case also included the T4. That showed he had hypothyroidism. A few weeks into taking the medication and the lameness and difficulty getting up went away, as did the depression, lethargy and poor coat (all which I hadn't really noticed because the symptoms came on gradually).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TBliss*

Tbliss

I think that Fostermom has a great suggestion.
My dog Smooch had TPLO surgery on her right hind leg at the age of 10 years old and she did very well. If I understand our vet correctly only vets specializing in TPLO surgery can do TPLO surgery.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ACL injuries can be diagnosed correctly without an MRI. Sometimes they do an X-ray, sometimes just the drawer test (a movement kind of test). Both of Daisy's ACL issues were diagnosed without an MRI.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> ACL injuries can be diagnosed correctly without an MRI. Sometimes they do an X-ray, sometimes just the drawer test (a movement kind of test). Both of Daisy's ACL issues were diagnosed without an MRI.


Jo Ellen, how did you have Daisy's ACL issues repaired?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We went the traditional route, I believe it's called external capsular repair where they put in an artificial ligament along the outside of the knee joint. This is the least expensive option but it's been very effective with both of Daisy's knees.

TPLO is where they change the geometry of the joint so that the ligament is no longer needed. TTA sounds similar to TPLO but it must be fairly new, I hadn't heard of it before, and I don't fully understand how it works.

Do a lot of research, there's a lot of information out there on all three types of surgical repair. I want to advise you against waiting too long though -- the longer the joint is not working properly, the more risk of arthritis and there is no remedy for that.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, we got a second opinion with another specialist, who confirmed a likely partial ACL tear. As a result, we are going with at TPLO, which is scheduled to be done at Angell Memorial. We were really impressed with the surgeon and the folks there when we visited. For those of you whose dogs have had TPLO surgery, any tips for the recovery/rehabilitation?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you know what you're dealing with. I didn't go the TPLO route, but I do want to assure you that it's not as bad as you probably think it is. It will be tough for a couple of days, and then it's just the routine of recovery. You'll be on the other side before you know it and all will be well again.

Keep us posted. When is her surgery?


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you. Maevis' surgery is Friday. I am a bit concerned that her recovery will be complicated by her 6 month-old golden retriever brother, Crosby. They play together constantly and Crosby is quite the instigator, so it will be a challenge keeping them separate and calm.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think there's any such thing as keeping a young golden perfectly still and calm, no matter how hard we might try. The goal is to do the best you can  You'll find that Maevis will pace himself naturally in the first week or two, might be a bit more of a challenge after that. But it's not like he's going to break his fix if he plays a little bit during recovery.

Chew treats come in real handy for times like this. Raw marrow bones, bully sticks, anything that lasts a long time and helps release some energy.

Relax


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Our Lily had the same surgery as Jo Ellen's Daisy on both of her knees back in March. Our very energetic Aussie was only about 9 months old and we were also worried how that would work. Lexi (the Aussie) and Lily were constantly chasing each other around the backyard and wrestling each other. We couldn't picture how it was going to work and were thinking it was going to be a very long 3 months. Well wouldn't you know, Lexi went and surprised us. She seemed to know that Lily wasn't up for playing the way she used to, but that she still wanted to play. So for 3 months our Energizer bunny of an Aussie would lie on her tummy and play bitey-face with Lily until she could tell that Lily was getting tired. Or she'd jump back and forth over her while Lily lay on her back and tried to "catch" her without ever moving. Lexi really kept Lily's spirits up for the whole 3 months. Crosby may surprise you at how well he adapts to Maevis' new state. And boy is it fun to see them playing together once all the healing's done!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When you first bring her home, be very careful with the water intake. Measured amounts (1/2 to 1 cup every half hour or so) until she is calm and restful, in a natural state. I had a nightmare experience with my dog following one of her ACL surgeries because she drank too much water too fast from being excited to be back home again. 

Will you be bringing her home the same day?


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info from those who have been through it. We will be bringing Maevis home the day after her surgery (Saturday). We will keep an eye on her water intake.


----------

